# c. 1915 French Stirrup Brake



## bulldog1935 (Jan 21, 2017)

NIB
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152400058325


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 21, 2017)

Never seen one of those before.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## sam (Jan 21, 2017)

Took me a while ,the Stirrup pulls up-ward and actives the cam to press the brake shoes---seen them on Ebay.fr but never in that detail---cool.
Also Bulldog, I see your just north of SA I'm just south. Do you restore French bikes?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 21, 2017)

Don't have a one, but it seems French bikes have been the topic on CR lately, which is usually all about Italian bikes. 
But the French did have a lot of inventions TOC.  

So where are you at, Sam?  I live in Bulverde Hills - a mile behind Luke's Store.


----------



## sam (Jan 21, 2017)

I live down in Pleasanton


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 22, 2017)

should be a good place to ride except on a windy day like today


----------

